# Arcadia Earthpro insect fuel



## marcdenney (Apr 18, 2015)

Afternoon all,

Just got this in the post today.

Does anybody know if you feed it like a normal bug grub? Or do you need to add water?

Thanks

Marc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

we have our own section under 'equipment and supplies' which I will see quicker for future ref if you need help 

This product is meant to be used in both ways

you can get rid of all that nasty bran and replace it with InsectFuel as dry

then get a milk top or similar and add some more with 40-50% water and change daily

this then covers food and hydration 

hope this helps

john





marcdenney said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Just got this in the post today.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcdenney (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks John,

The locust are enjoying it dry nearly as much as their veg!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, it has quite a few fruits in it, inc papaya. 

I'm very pleased with it 

John


----------

